# exo-terra glass terrariums...escape proof?



## Andy Gigas (Dec 19, 2006)

Do any of you keep your centipedes in these types of terrariums?  I believe I'm getting one for the holidays and I'm just not sure if it's secure enough for my subspinipes.  And if you don't keep your centipedes in these, do any of you keep other inverts in these types of terrariums? thanks in advance.


----------



## spinnekop (Dec 19, 2006)

Andy Gigas said:


> Do any of you keep your centipedes in these types of terrariums?  I believe I'm getting one for the holidays and I'm just not sure if it's secure enough for my subspinipes.  And if you don't keep your centipedes in these, do any of you keep other inverts in these types of terrariums? thanks in advance.


Hi Andy, Exo Terra tarrariums are safe because they are equiped with a doorlock ! (which is not a luxury if you want to keep Scolopendrids).
The metal gauze roof of the terrarium is strong enough to resist their fangs.
Unfortunately, (at least in my opinion) the Exo Terra terrariums are NOT suitable for breeding scolopendra's. Plings will escape through the sides of the doors, altough you might be able to solve this problem by using a strong tape to cover the 1mm small openings at the side of the doors.

Besides, on this thread you'll see a lot of pics of Scolopendra enclosures where Exo-terra terrariums are used.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=82439


----------



## Andy Gigas (Dec 19, 2006)

Thank you for your help.  I look forward to watching my pede crawl around that false backround.  

Plus, My mom has never seen a centipede before (card carrying bug hater).  She thinks I'm putting frogs in there, I'll try to snap pics of my mom's face when I introduce her to my subspinipes.


----------



## nickbachman (Dec 19, 2006)

Andy Gigas said:


> Plus, My mom has never seen a centipede before (card carrying bug hater).  She thinks I'm putting frogs in there, I'll try to snap pics of my mom's face when I introduce her to my subspinipes.



yeah, lying's a _great_ idea...


----------



## Andy Gigas (Dec 19, 2006)

well, I guess I should mention that I live on my own.  I'm not hiding a centipede under my bed or anything, but if I told my mom I wanted the terrarium to house a venomous centipede, she would probably just buy me a sweater for christmas.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Dec 19, 2006)

Sneaky thinking .  I'm glad I have tolerant parents, if not accepting.  Funnylori's parents threaten death to tarantulas on a routine basis, but they understand the value involved (my first Scolopendra cost me $45).


----------



## Philth (Dec 19, 2006)

Personaly I disagree, I wouldnt put a pede in one of those Exo terra tanks.  I have know hard facts to back up my statments, but I feal the screen top is cheap and flimsy.  It opens from the front making it easy for a nervous pede to easily escape during maintenance.  I think the pede will be able to get behind the styrofoam background.

Just my opinion, Tom


----------



## bistrobob85 (Dec 19, 2006)

I share that opinion... i would not either use those cages for little centipedes, which are REALLY GOOD AT ESCAPING THROUGH TINY FENCES or for larger subspinipes, which are told to be able to chew a way through... Up to now, deli-cups, jars and rubbermaids are probably the best for centipedes...

 phil.


----------



## Andy Gigas (Dec 20, 2006)

ugh..that makes me a bit nervous, maybe it should be a home for my AGBs.


----------



## Wade (Dec 20, 2006)

Although those cages seem great for arboreal animals, it seems like kind of a waste to use them for groud dwelling animals. So much wasted space!

I wouldn't trust them for centipedes either. It might work of course, but IME centipedes will find and exploit any opening. They can also push with remarkable strength in a snake-like way using their body length to gain leverage. I would not be able to sleep at night thinking about it crawing around, trying to wedge it's head between the doors, climbing up the corners to chew at the screen lid...one of the the best defenses against centipede escapes is a smooth-sided solid plastic cage that opens from the to and is taller than the centipede is long. With a front-opening cage like the exo tera the centipede could dash out when the door is opened for feeding. 

Wade


----------



## spinnekop (Dec 20, 2006)

Andy Gigas said:


> ugh..that makes me a bit nervous, maybe it should be a home for my AGBs.


Andy, see the comments on this thread (scroll all down)  
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=75723

Maybe it can give you an idea how to use the Exo terra cage safely...


----------



## C_Strike (Dec 20, 2006)

I have 2 sc subspinipes in exoterra tanks, and imo.. as much as my vietnamese tries, there is no chance he can chew through the screen..i was concernedfor it.. but after having them secured in them for a long while, my doubts have been quenched, the setups i use make full use of the sides..i have built them up and it adds more space that the centipedes use, even the screen roof!
I personally recommend them for all but the biggest giganteas, i dont think i could trust one with the screen then.
Maybe they couldnt poke theyr fangs through the mesh as of there size? dunno but thumbs up from me
i have pictures  at post #8 of http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=82439


----------



## C_Strike (Dec 20, 2006)

TBH, i think the reason it works so well for me is that both my pedes never burrow/hide and have no fear.. both spend most of there time right out in the open. and always out and visible. thats why the sides have been so beneficial..they spend about 30% of there time climbing/ resting on it.
I cant see much advantage with it, over a big sweet jar or something if you find it spends most of its time burowed.


----------



## C_Strike (Dec 20, 2006)

I have 2 sc subspinipes in exoterra tanks, and imo.. as much as my vietnamese tries, there is no chance he can chew through the screen..i was concernedfor it.. but after having them secured in them for a long while, my doubts have been quenched, the setups i use make full use of the sides..i have built them up and it adds more space that the centipedes use, even the screen roof!
I personally recommend them for all but the biggest giganteas, i dont think i could trust one with the screen then.
Maybe they couldnt poke theyr fangs through the mesh as of there size? dunno but thumbs up from me
i have pictures  at post #8 of http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=82439


----------



## Andy Gigas (Dec 20, 2006)

I would like to mention that I have been keeping this subspinipes for quite a long time now, and I appreciate the help.  Honestly, he is in a 20 gallon tank at the moment with clamps on the screen, and I know about the proper care, It just happens to be my favorite invert and I think he would look very nice in an exo-terra.  I will say that I'm torn at this point, but I appreciate the input from everyone. It is very helpful.


----------



## Andy Gigas (Jan 4, 2007)

as an update, I have my 2 AGBs living in there, I put some fake plants and rotting wood.  They climb quite a bit more now, but deep down I wish I could be entirely sure that the subspinipes wouldn't escape, I would rather watch him climb all day. But the millis seem to be happy.


----------



## Kenobi (Nov 7, 2007)

Philth said:


> Personaly I disagree, I wouldnt put a pede in one of those Exo terra tanks.  I have know hard facts to back up my statments, but I feal the screen top is cheap and flimsy.  It opens from the front making it easy for a nervous pede to easily escape during maintenance.  I think the pede will be able to get behind the styrofoam background.
> 
> Just my opinion, Tom


Yeah, my 3i Emperor did that. I had him fenced in a smaller area inside the large tank, which he managed to escape from. He then scaled the styrofoam background and sat at the top, and when I tried to get him down, he crawled down the space between the back of it and the glass. I have since removed the background, but other than that I think those are good tanks.


----------

